# Is this an MoT failure?



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I'd say yes it could be a reason for a failure

http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual_520.htm

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

i would pass and advise that.

run a flame from a lighter over it will tidy it up and stop it fraying more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2016)

+1 It's possible it'll fail.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

what you need to do it get a lighter and just burn the edges off and then wipe it down


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Whilst it may or may not be an MOT failure. The question i always ask myself in situations like this is......would i be happy if my son was in that situation? What i mean by that is, would you be happy if a member of your family was in the car and the car crashed and the seat belt failed?

Maybe a touch over board but that is the safety professional in me i guess.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

definately a fail


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This will be unanimous, it will fail, get the seat belt replaced.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> This will be unanimous, it will fail, get the seat belt replaced.
> 
> View attachment 47053


Unanimous except for the people who have already said it is a pass?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Marve said:


> Unanimous except for the people who have already said it is a pass?


Don't worry, there will be more posts coming and I'am sure most members will agree it's an MOT failure.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Advisory i think. It was on my 75 but then the garage i bought it from fixed it, not sure how but its not there now. Details below.

Test date Test Result Fail Odometer reading miles MOT test number Reason(s) for failure
Parking brake lever has no reserve travel (3.1.6b)
Nearside Windscreen wiper does not clear the windscreen effectively (8.2.2)
Offside Windscreen wiper does not clear the windscreen effectively (8.2.2)
Nearside Front Lower Suspension arm has excessive play in a ball joint (2.4.G.2)
Advisory notice item(s)
Offside Front Seat belt stitching slightly frayed (5.2.2b)
Brake pipe slightly corroded (3.6.B.2c)


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Don't worry, there will be more posts coming and I'am sure most members will agree it's an MOT failure.
> 
> View attachment 47055


My point was on using the word unanimous. Don't worry, I think it's clear you don't know its meaning, not a problem.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That will be a failure.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

If this was my car, I'd replace it. 

Is this in the taxi??


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Marve said:


> My point was on using the word unanimous. Don't worry, I think it's clear you don't know its meaning, not a problem.


I am sure you get the gist of what I am saying, most will agree that it's an MOT failure.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sicskate said:


> If this was my car, I'd replace it.
> 
> Is this in the taxi??


No, it's in a fixer upper :thumb:


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am sure you get the gist of what I am saying, most will agree that it's an MOT failure.
> 
> View attachment 47056


Yeah I did get what you meant on your second post when I realised you used the word unanimous without knowing what it meant. That is why I said don't worry about it.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just attach a child seat to it...then its a pass as they cannot look/touch it. But on its own probably a fail.

As mentioned, a lighter on it will cure it.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Believe me I'm no saint, I remember using a bit of swarf from a lathe on a sill to make it look like weld. Covering it in underseal to cover the fact there was blooming hole that could not be welded up.

But that was 25 years ago and since then I've grown up a bit and realised that safety is actually quite important.

I'd get it fixed, but then again I'm not going to be in your car.
I think you've already made your mind up and want people to help you justify it.


----------



## MatP (May 24, 2016)

It would be down to the tester on that one, dependant on how they see it.

Reasons for rejection: 

A. cut or damaged sufficient to obstruct correct operation of the belt or significantly weaken the webbing 
b. stitching badly frayed, not secure or incomplete 
c. which has obviously been repaired


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

fail....


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Just attach a child seat to it...then its a pass as they cannot look/touch it.


Bit of a ball ache when it's the drivers side...


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I think the only way to find out here is to MOT it. :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I've had exactly the same thing and I did what has been suggested and scorched the belt with a flame, it passed without problem.


----------

